# Head units with optical output?



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Thinking of getting into a full digital setup. I have the amp and DSP for it. Just need a digital source. The new Sony is tempting but pricey. Are there any other options? Ideally something that can play FLAC over USB?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

The Clarion but all I've seen was a bad interface. I looked a few months ago. 
The options are slim.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> The Clarion but all I've seen was a bad interface. I looked a few months ago.
> The options are slim.


Which Clarion? And whats the difference between Full DA and Full DA HD?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Which Clarion? And whats the difference between Full DA and Full DA HD?


HD = high def or basically will be able to play anything over standard 16bit/44.1khz CD resolution.

Clarion U.S.A | NX706

New one... Improved UI basically by adding carplay..
Clarion U.S.A | NX807


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

iPad (300?) into a Pure I20 (150?) Optical cable from I20 into your DSP (assuming ur DSP has a digital input). Cheapest route 

https://youtu.be/lBb9j29U0Jo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> iPad (300?) into a Pure I20 (150?) Optical cable from I20 into your DSP (assuming ur DSP has a digital input). Cheapest route
> 
> https://youtu.be/lBb9j29U0Jo
> 
> ...


But then limited to ipad's storage?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Would prefer a single Din unit with optical out.. the Sony might be only option?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> But then limited to ipad's storage?




Well most of the music I listen to is on Apple Music, so it isn't stored directly in my memory....it's stored on Apple's servers. 

If u want to download a bunch of DSD files and large files then you have a point. Not sure that the 128GB wouldn't work for u tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Babs said:


> HD = high def or basically will be able to play anything over standard 16bit/44.1khz CD resolution.
> 
> Clarion U.S.A | NX706
> 
> ...


Full DA supports 24bit/96khz... what makes Full DA HD any different or better?


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Full DA supports 24bit/96khz... what makes Full DA HD any different or better?



Not sure where you are getting these 2 labels from Full DA vs Full DA HD. Have you been on Audisons's website? 

Full DA would signify a full digital signal from source to amplifer (Or in Clarions crazy world I suppoe source to speaker?)

Full DA HD I would assume is a moniker akin to HD TV versus UHD/4K or something similar.

A full digital signal normally would be encoded 16bit/44.1khz CD resolution for your standard high quality digital signal.

Going into files that are 24bit/48khz ,24bit/96khz, or 24bit-36bit/192khz would signify a "higher" definition of audio above CD (FLAC and such)

Right now the game is basically the Clarion as mentioned above (with the crappy interface, and added carplay) or the Sony single din.

I think there is an Alpine as well one of their highest ends but there may be some Alpine processor business to be had.


Keep in mind you loose volume control over optical and have to use the volume control from your DSP and not the headunit.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Silvercoat said:


> Not sure where you are getting these 2 labels from Full DA vs Full DA HD. Have you been on Audisons's website?
> 
> Full DA would signify a full digital signal from source to amplifer (Or in Clarions crazy world I suppoe source to speaker?)
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean.. They came out with Full DA years ago (24bit/96khz) and more recently released Full DA HD but didn't really seem to be any different in the specs. They act like Full DA HD is something new and great. Maybe there is no difference and they are just updating the name to get more notice. Thing's seem to be going more high res with DSD files etc.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Ipad or Android tablet into Emotiva Big Ego I have in classifieds, optical out to whatever next.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Only difference I see between the Bit In....and the Bit In HD.....is this. (And the S/N ratio going from 98 to 100 dB)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Only difference I see between the Bit In....and the Bit In HD.....is this. (And the S/N ratio going from 98 to 100 dB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it's much more than that for Bit one HD vs Bit one. 

Bit One = 24bit/48 kHz (any higher locks up the unit) Have to use an SFC
Bit One HD = 24 bit/96 kHz Can actually play back higher res files than the non HD version.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I said Bit In......the module that goes into the Voce amps. I'm familiar with the DSP differences. The DSP differences don't have anything to do with what y'all were talking about with "Full DA". 

Full DA is a term developed by Audison to simply mean that the entire system was set up digitally. This can be accomplished with other products excluding Audison....

I don't even see Bit One or Bit One HD mentioned on this whole thread. So why are we now talking about them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> I said Bit In......the module that goes into the Voce amps. I'm familiar with the DSP differences. The DSP differences don't have anything to do with what y'all were talking about with "Full DA".
> 
> Full DA is a term developed by Audison to simply mean that the entire system was set up digitally. This can be accomplished with other products excluding Audison....
> 
> ...


I never said you were talking about the bit one.. I just brought up a difference I had found stating for the bit one and bit one HD which both can do digital but there was a good sized difference in support. I don't see the problem in me bringing that up?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

The bit in on the Audison Voce amps is really cool if you have a bit 10/1


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> The bit in on the Audison Voce amps is really cool if you have a bit 10/1


That's exactly what I have.. I have a Bit Ten D and a Bit One (non HD) Both do digital to the amp but the Bit ten D can handle higher resolution. I have one Voce 5.1K and decided to get another for my other car. Kinda last minute but figured why not. I got great deals on the equipment. I plan to use an Ibasso DX80 between both cars using optical input for full digital... eventually replace the bit One with the HD version. This lets me play high resolution files wihtout having to buy a pair of Sony's if I wanted to do it with a headunit. Just saves me a ton of money really.


----------

